# Fresh Meat



## Howard Gordon (Jun 5, 2018)

I bought 4 Schwinns out of a basement yesterday, and they're headed to Bicycle Heaven this weekend for the big swap.  2 days, June 9th and 10th.  Each show has gotten bigger and better.  Free set-up, lots to see and do!  I've bought some nice stuff at Craig Morrow's shows, and can't wait for Saturday!
Still havin fun - Howard
Next show August 25 & 26


----------



## monark-man (Jun 7, 2018)

it gets better every time. ///////////////////// monark-man


----------

